# Rose bud tea safe?



## Kittykong

Hi ladies, I have to go for an afternoon tea with some friends and wondered if rose bud tea was safe as I am not drinking regular caffeine tea at the mo. I know that there is question marks over chamomile and red raspberry leaf as this can cause uterine contractions - and then I heard peppermint could be risky? But I'm running out of things I can drink there! 

The ask a midwife section referred me here .. So wondering if you know...? It's little actual rose buds (rather than the rosehip berry).

Thank you!! x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am sorry I don't know.

You are not going to drink gallons of tea.

Here is a link of interest....

http://www.babycenter.com/0_herbal-teas-during-pregnancy_3537.bc

/links


----------



## Kittykong

Do you know if chamomile or peppermint is ok to drink a few cups of as I have to order a pot..!? Thank you!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Could you share a pot of peppermint tea and a pot of ordinary tea with a friend and have a cup of each?
This is what I would do. Small amounts of caffeine occasionally are fine. Most places will give you an extra pot of boiling water so you can also dilute it even more. I drank a few cups of very weak plain tea in pregnancy and was fine. You could also take a caffeine free tea bag with you and just ask for boiling water if the place does not offer caffeine free tea already.You could also call ahead and request that they have this available for your visit.


----------



## Kittykong

Yes - that sounds like a good idea. Im a bit scared about caffeine as I've been off it for so long I'm worried if I reintroduce it even in a little amount it'll be a shock to the system. Think I will bring some decaf tea with me...  

xx


----------

